# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Cơ khí chế tạo >  Mình cần tìm xưởng nhận gia công cnc, ráp khuôn nón bảo hiểm 1/2, 3/4, fullface.

## leonelpham

Như Tiêu Đề em cần tìm vài xưởng Gia Công Khuôn nón bảo hiểm và Khuôn Linh kiện nón bảo hiểm 1/2, 3/4, fullface.
Bác nào đi ngang qua và có hứng thú xin Liên Hệ hoặc chia sẻ dùm em ạ.
*Em xin chân thành cảm ơn.*
Thông Tin Liên Hệ
*Long* Nhân Viên Thiết Kế Phát Triển Sản Phẩm *Cty TNHH TM DV Á CHÂU.*
đt: *0911236661*
mail: *leonelpham@gmail.com*

----------

